# Need Help Please?? Pregnant?? Udders??



## Jasmine (Aug 7, 2018)

Good Morning, 

We are seeking some help if possible, we are new to this forum (and Miniature Horses) so I hope I’m posting this in the right place!! 

My daughter purchased this little cutie “Gypsy” not long ago  (because she was not being very well looked after)  

I am questioning if she is pregnant.. ?

We were told that she had a foal 3 years ago.

She is 8 years old. 

She is getting a little better now but is not friendly so examination is extremely difficult! 

She was in a paddock with a young stallion when we purchased her. 

Yesterday she was rolling heaps, kicking up to and biting at her belly and generally looks uncomfortable. 

She has also gained heaps of weight! 

Im unable to examine her properly however managed to sneak a photo of her teats and they look odd? 

Over the last few weeks, when I have watched her closely I’m pretty sure I have seen movement, however no drastic kicking. 

I am unable to get close enough to lift her tail. 

Hoping that I can get some thoughts and opinions please ??

Thank you in advance


----------



## chandab (Aug 7, 2018)

Try taking pictures down at her level, if you can.  Similar side shot as you already have, but down at her level.   And, same from behind.    When we stand and take pictures looking down on them, it distorts their proportions, making almost all minis look short and fat.

Cute little girl, bless you for taking her in.


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you Chandab   

I also caught her in the midst of rolling! So that pic is attached too!


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Jasmine (Aug 7, 2018)

Pic of behind won’t upload


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 7, 2018)

She does look to have some swelling in her nipples and the fact she was with a young stallion when you got her, makes anything possible.

Have you got any idea how long she was pastured with the stallion for before you purchased her ?


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you Ryan,

I have no idea how long they were together for but it was a permanent arrangement I think..


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 7, 2018)

Its a little hard to tell with her winter coat. Are you in Aus/NZ ? 

When your feeding her next keep a close eye on her stomach , this is usually the time you will see movement.


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 7, 2018)

I’m in Australia.. 

I have been trying to watch for movement while eating & haven’t seen anything too obvious, I’ll try and get a little closer. 

Just worked out our dates and we have had her much longer than I realised.. my daughter picked her on Sept 13 2017 so if she is then she would definitely be close..?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 7, 2018)

I am in Melbourne , thought your girl had a winter coat like mine. 

Yes she would be very close, going by those dates. 

If this was me, considering she is a little shy , Id be watching for heaps of rolling , butt rubbing on everything , biting at her sides. Also Look at where she is in the paddock, maybe she is standing in a different place , which she could be looking for somewhere to foal. 

I would definitely be going with that she is rather than she isnt. keep us posted and ask away any questions


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you very much for your help Ryan   

I have put her in the barn the last 2 nights so I know she is safe. 

She is doing more rolling & butt scratching than usual and I’ve definitely noticed her biting at her belly! 

I just fed her and watched her closely but I think the only movement is that of her breathing? I’m so unsure!! 

Definitely tempted to call a vet but I know she won’t go anywhere near them so I’m not sure if I’m wasting my time and theirs!?!? ?


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## chandab (Aug 7, 2018)

Looks suspicious to me (like baby belly). 

Keep working with her, but expect her to probably be very protective when/if she does foal, and stay protective for a minimum of a week to 10 days.  [You'll need to do whatever it takes to treat the foal navel a couple times in the first couple days.]


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you very much Chandab!

I really appreciate your help! 

I suppose she is going to be a wait & see!! 

Patients is not my best attribute unfortunately! ?

I have armed myself with as much info I could in the past week so I’m hoping that I’m somewhat prepared! Not the ideal situation tho considering we know very little really! 

Thank you again!


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 8, 2018)

Good Morning!! 

This Morning, Gypsy seems very agitated, pacing the barn, shaking her head & kicking the ground etc.

I’m unsure if I should let her out as I have done each day? She’s definitely trying to get out but It wouldn’t really be safe for her to birth in the paddock if that’s what’s happening..?


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 8, 2018)

And she has just done a sloppy light coloured poo if that means anything???


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 8, 2018)

The poo is a sign she could be nearing birth but it could also mean other things too. A change in feed, richness of the grass etc. 

If she is getting ready to foal, she will only foal when she feels safe enough. If she is paddocked by herself , Let her out but just keep an eye on her if possible.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 8, 2018)

Have you got a vet on standby if needed ?


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you!!

I’ve let her out and she’s running around like crazy!!! Literally! 

She is by herself & close to the house so I will keep an eye on her.. 

No change in feed.. 

Yes, I let our vet know yesterday     thank you again!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 8, 2018)

Thats ok, your welcome. If she is in foal and going by the dates you mentioned yesterday, she would be very close. If you notice her body shape change quickly , as in she isnt as wide anymore, it could be that the foal is lining up. 

My only piece of advice to you is , dont start feeding her , like your feeding for two. With the spring grass starting to shoot, the sugar content is at its highest. I though one of my mares was pregnant a few years back and she ended up not being pregnant. She was extremely overweight and had a bout of laminitis. Wasnt good watching her struggle to walk.

If she is about to foal , I hope your weathers better than it is in Victoria right now , Im on the mornington peninsula, and It is freezing !!

Your doing the right thing by keeping a close eye on her. Kepp us posted


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 14, 2018)

Still no baby!!  ? 

her body shape changed over the last 2 days though, she almost doesn’t look pregnant anymore!

Her udders still look the same.


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Jasmine (Aug 14, 2018)

However, Going off when we are pretty sure we got her she would be nearly 339 days now tho, so is that even possible???


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 14, 2018)

I can see what you mean, looking at the pics she doesn't look pregnant. For how long in her pregnancy she would be , she should be much bigger than she is. If she was a maiden mare , she could be carrying the foal higher up in the rib cage.

Some mares will carry a lot longer than others will.


----------



## Jasmine (Aug 14, 2018)

Apparently she has foaled before? But I truly have no idea..

I just wish she was friendly and I could have the vet to her to check her out properly! 

I’ll still keep a close eye on her but I am almost ready to dismiss it now. Surely I would have seen some signs, I have watched her for hours over the past 2 weeks and nothing at all..


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 14, 2018)

I  would have to agree with you she would def be getting bigger by now. 

She will come around , giver her time. Its taken nearly 2.5 years for one of my mares to want to come anywhere near me. 

best of luck with her


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Aug 15, 2018)

We have had mares go clear to 254-255, but they were maidens. Know another breeder that had a mare consistently foal at 365 days.

Have a member on here that had a mare that didn't look pregnant and had no signs in the morning, went out that afternoon to a foal standing next to the mare.

Mares are tricky and sneaky. I would just keep an eye on her to be sure.


----------

